# Modern shetlands



## runamuk (Jan 8, 2006)

OK I am like a crack dealer :bgrin someone who occasionally hits this forum said something about maybe wanting a modern...and well I love them.....now mind you this person is a purist "foundation" only so probably won't reply......but I feel the need to egg this person on...and besides if the right pony came along ...well heck partnerships are always a way to go




:



:



: so show me the modern's and tell me who has them both with websites and without......besides this must be hidden from my hubby as "I am getting out of horses



:



: "


----------



## Erica (Jan 8, 2006)

I have a modern pleasure mare who is really nice, beautiful and great pedigree and is a bonus as is colorful, which you don't see a whole lot in the moderns - Grand and Supreme Champion..........



:

I have her up for sale as she is my only shetland (well not counting my tiny 34" two year gelding old who I am going to hardship into AMHR) and needs to be somewhere doing something - showing or being a mom, I don't have time to mess with showing her as much as she needs with what I do with the minis, and no ASPC reg stallion so she is just being a pasture pet as we speak.......


----------



## Lewella (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm down to one Modern right now - a yearling son of Rocket's Black Magic. He's on the sale page on my website. Can't keep them all and I'm sitting at close to 30 head right now! :new_shocked:


----------



## lyn_j (Jan 9, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]Dr Taylor at the Michigan Pony farm .They have their production sales in May..... Very nice ponies some modern some classic.[/SIZE]

http://www.taylorponyfarm.com/sale.htm

Lyn


----------



## justjinx (Jan 9, 2006)

Oh, Lyn! now you did me in! LOL i just love that 1st filly!!!!!!!!!! and i have wanted to add an ASPC/AMHR filly to my program! Drool Drool! jennifer :saludando:


----------



## kaykay (Jan 9, 2006)

that modern pleasure mare of Ericas is just stunning. If i had a penny to my name id have to buy her LOL. I love the modern pleasure ponies. Alot of people dont even know there is that division. Thats the same division our beloved patches is in. To me its the best of both worlds.


----------



## keeperofthehorses (Jan 9, 2006)

Runamuk! :new_shocked: Crack dealer is right!!! Cut it out! I make one little comment at dinner, and you're outing me. It was the wine; I get gabby when I drink wine. :bgrin


----------



## runamuk (Jan 9, 2006)

keeperofthehorses said:


> Runamuk! :new_shocked: Crack dealer is right!!! Cut it out! I make one little comment at dinner, and you're outing me. It was the wine; I get gabby when I drink wine. :bgrin


So what do you say there "partner" wink wink......oh man hubby would throttle me if he knew what I do on here :bgrin :bgrin ....erica's mare is pretty awesome...but I know you had your heart set on a gelding



: so while we are at it I think we should be looking at all out modern...none of the pleasure stuff...full on huge freakish knee action...preferably bay...... :bgrin :bgrin so what do you say?

running and hiding...oh nuts she knows where I live :bgrin



:


----------



## Belinda (Jan 10, 2006)

Just wanted to add that if you are looking for Top Moderns that will get in there and take you to the winners circle , drop a line to Amber Montgomery at KM Stables.. [email protected] She has some very nice Moderns for sale..



:


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (Jan 10, 2006)

1-10-06 Hi: Cathy Brubaker has gone exclusively Modern and she has some nice ones. Her site is www.fmfponies.com. Also Rebecca Lash has some Moderns too. Her website is http://www.moosemeadowpoies.biz. Bruce Becker has Moderns also -- most of his go back to Ramble Ridge Rocket. Don't think he has a website, but he's in the breeders directory in Illinois. There's also Gary Brumm of AGS Stables in Indiana. He doesn't list a website, but does have an e-mail, in his listing in the breeders directory. Roberts Family Ponies, www.robertsfamilyponies.com also raise Moderns. Diane Zmolek of Overlook Farm in OR, www.overlookfarm.net bred several mares to a Modern stallion she leased from Cathy Howard of Howard Stables and though she's mostly Classic, she might have some Moderns -- know she had an awesome crop. Along with the others already listed, that's all that come to my mind. I'm sure there are others. Good luck looking -- half the fun! Ta, Shirlee


----------



## runamuk (Jan 10, 2006)

mendocinobackofbeyond said:


> 1-10-06 Hi: Cathy Brubaker has gone exclusively Modern and she has some nice ones. Her site is www.fmfponies.com. Also Rebecca Lash has some Moderns too. Her website is http://www.moosemeadowpoies.biz. Bruce Becker has Moderns also -- most of his go back to Ramble Ridge Rocket. Don't think he has a website, but he's in the breeders directory in Illinois. There's also Gary Brumm of AGS Stables in Indiana. He doesn't list a website, but does have an e-mail, in his listing in the breeders directory. Roberts Family Ponies, www.robertsfamilyponies.com also raise Moderns. Diane Zmolek of Overlook Farm in OR, www.overlookfarm.net bred several mares to a Modern stallion she leased from Cathy Howard of Howard Stables and though she's mostly Classic, she might have some Moderns -- know she had an awesome crop. Along with the others already listed, that's all that come to my mind. I'm sure there are others. Good luck looking -- half the fun! Ta, Shirlee


I have spent many many hours drooling at Cathy's website :bgrin ...ok just might have to contact Bruce Becker for photo's as my absolute ideal shetland pony who I am sure had flaws but I can't see them



: is Ramble Ridge Rocket



:



:



:



:

Hey keeper are you getting all this..nudge nudge :bgrin


----------



## keeperofthehorses (Jan 10, 2006)

runamuk said:


> Hey keeper are you getting all this..nudge nudge :bgrin


Aiyaiyai.... I shouldn't even be thinking about this until I find my Foundation stallion. And I still need to sell that big TB mare!

Yep, bay, big obscene action, over, gelding. Lead me not into temptation....


----------



## Tammy (Jan 25, 2006)

I have two moderns from Roberts' Family Ponies. They have been in the breed for a long time and have countless congress and world grand championships in halter and driving. Check them out as they are very friendly and helpful. There is no beating the quality you will find here.


----------



## alongman (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm selling my shetlands to focus on other things right now. I have a very modern mare, a modern pleasure mare and my stallion. Let me know if you want more information.


----------



## JeanH (Jan 26, 2006)

Kathy Howard, my sister, currently has a pinto colt (I think he's two) by Pony Vista's Hot Shot for sale. His dam is a mare by Chrome Plated. Howard Stables has competed with their Moderns at the Shetland Congress, when it was still held at the Ohio State Fair, and won.

Now, Kathy is known for finishing National Grand Champion driving horses (Scott Creek Fancy Pants, Mountain Meadows Playboy, and Reserve with Celebrations Tennessee Talent) at AMHA Worlds.

Just had to brag a little.

Jean


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jan 27, 2006)

WOW and here i thought it was only the wine that put this now outed foundation lover.... into thinking if only for a bit about a modern LOL


----------



## keeperofthehorses (Jan 28, 2006)

LOL, it should be interesting what comes out of my trap at dinner tonight, eh?

I am soooo lucky Darrin rarely comes on this forum. I had my journal out the other night, the Congress issue. He asks me if I'm looking for the new stallion (meaning the Foundation stallion). "Uh, well, actually I was looking at the fancy harness ponies. You know, just looking and admiring. Wouldn't it be fun to have something like that that we could BOTH drive?!?" He looked confused. That's the same line I've been using to soften him up for a stallion. If I keep him confused enough, I can just move forward with all of my big plans and say, "But you said 'yes', remember?"

As soon as the ground dries out a bit, I'm going to start getting the TB mare fit to sell. I'm hoping to move her this fall. Then all heck is going to break loose. :lol:


----------



## Chynagurl8 (Jan 29, 2006)

I have that modern "itch" too. :bgrin

You guys all have very nice horses, anyone want to trade I have Boone's Little Andy granddaught for sale



:


----------

